

We'll be live streaming our new website build from 9:30PM GMT / 1:30PM PDT today - monkeymeister
http://www.40degreesnorth.co.uk/streaming/

======
monkeymeister
We're just getting set up - let us know you're in there so that we know we're
not broadcasting to thin air!

